# Odenwald-Bike-Marathon



## naim (31. August 2008)

hallo,

wer kann mir eine wegbeschreibung geben, wie ich den hohlweg am ende des marathons finden kann. 
als absoluter anfänger hat mich diese abfahrt doch ziemlich überfordert......

gruß naim


----------



## easymtbiker (1. September 2008)

schau mal bei map24.de
prinzipiell einfach zu finden, leutershausen, vom ortsmitte bahnhofsstr. , vordergasse, obergasse, steig, bergweg. dann weiter den weg hoch bis zu einem wanderparkplatz (bis dorthin kann man meines erachtens auch mit auto fahren). oberhalb vom parkplatz endet der hohlweg, entweder den hoch oder den auf map24 eingezeichneten schotterweg ca. 1km hoch, dann geht der hohlweg rechts runter.
der hohlweg ist eigentlich einfach, die ersten 70m grobe steine, danach aber platte steilkurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naim (1. September 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schau mal bei map24.de
> prinzipiell einfach zu finden, leutershausen, vom ortsmitte bahnhofsstr. , vordergasse, obergasse, steig, bergweg. dann weiter den weg hoch bis zu einem wanderparkplatz (bis dorthin kann man meines erachtens auch mit auto fahren). oberhalb vom parkplatz endet der hohlweg, entweder den hoch oder den auf map24 eingezeichneten schotterweg ca. 1km hoch, dann geht der hohlweg rechts runter.
> der hohlweg ist eigentlich einfach, die ersten 70m grobe steine, danach aber platte steilkurve



danke ...... werde mal am wochenende mein glück versuchen


----------



## Haardt (5. September 2008)

Gibts denn generell irgendwo ne Streckenskizze? Oder nur das Höhenprofil?


----------



## Reese23 (8. September 2008)

Schau mal: http://demo8.intelliwebs.de/odenwald-bike-marathon/cms/docs/doc33725.pdf


----------



## Haardt (11. September 2008)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Schau mal: http://demo8.intelliwebs.de/odenwald-bike-marathon/cms/docs/doc33725.pdf



Ja, das ist da Höhenprofil, dass ich ja wie gesagt schon kannte! Ich suche aber eine Streckenskizze!


----------



## lahnbiker (11. September 2008)

hallo,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, handelt es sich bei der Strecke um eine 30km Runde, die entweder 1x, 2x oder 3x durchfahren werden muss?

Nach bisher 3 vergeblichen Anläufen, wird es bei mir wohl dieses Jahr endlich mal mit der ersten Teilnahme klappen. Wie ist denn die Steckenbeschaffenheit dort? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil? Ist es eher eine technische, eine Heizerstrecke oder hält es sich die Waage? Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Vergleich zu Frammersbach oder zum Keiler-Bike anstellen.

Gruß lahnbiker


----------



## Bax (11. September 2008)

Hat vielleicht jemand einen GPS-Track vom OBM?


----------



## Benji (11. September 2008)

Hallo.

Ich fahr die Veranstaltung auch, würde mir diesen Sonntag mal gern die Strecke anschauen?? Kann da einer der ortskundigen helfen??

b


----------



## flocu (11. September 2008)

Oh Gott, 3 Mal die selbe Strecke für die DHM? Also so ein Scheiss...


----------



## lahnbiker (19. September 2008)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Steckenbeschaffenheit dort? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil? Ist es eher eine technische, eine Heizerstrecke oder hält es sich die Waage? Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Vergleich zu Frammersbach oder zum Keiler-Bike anstellen.



hmm, hat denn wirklich keiner Info zu der Strecke?
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (19. September 2008)

Hallo.

Also ich hab die strecke die woche gezeigt bekommen. also trailanteil ist recht mager, aber die die dabei sind sind recht ordentlich, aber meist gibt es nur eine vernünftige spur. die breiten wege, von denen hats ne menge, sind meist gerade, also drücken angesagt. anstiege sinds so grob 3 längere. was mir aufgefallen ist: die wege mit trailanteil sind oft mit stöcken übersäht, also vorsicht vor schaltwerksschaden und es gibt oft nur eine vernünftig fahrbare linie.
naja, wenn ich dann dreimal rum bin kenn ich dir strecke noch etwas besser.

b


----------



## lahnbiker (20. September 2008)

Hey, danke.
Das ist doch schon mal ne Aussage.
Dann viel Spaß morgen. Ob ich die drei Runden fahre, werde ich wohl erst unterwegs entscheiden.


----------



## chriiss (20. September 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob es den "Apfelbaumweg" von Heiligkreuz aus hoch geht? Vor einigen Jahren war der mal im Program.
Ich würde gerne als Zuschauer mit der Rennrad kommen. Da wäre es geteert und sicher interessant.


----------



## Benji (20. September 2008)

der is dabei....

war grad startetüte holen, ne papierstartnummer hatte ich seit jahren nich mehr, ich hoffe nich das die qualität des marathons mit dieser art der starterkennzeichnung konform geht ;-)

b


----------



## chriiss (20. September 2008)

@ Benji

Danke für die Info.

Hoffentlich hält die Startnummer 
Ich fahre nicht mehr mit, da ich der Meinung bin, dass der ODW-Marathon stark nachgelassen hat. Die Streckenführung über drei Mal die selbe Runde (Langdistanz) passt mir nicht, ist mir zu langweilig. Ich finde man merkt irgendwie, dass hinter der Veranstaltung ein Organisationsbüro steht, das damit Geld verdienen möchte. Das ist ja auch durchaus o.k. und andere machen das auch, aber dann finde ich das, was für die Startgebühr verlangt wird zu mager - subjektive(s) Meinung / Empfinden. 
.... vielleicht werde ich ihn später mal wieder fahren ... hab's ja nicht so weit.
Wenn Du déine Startnummer postest feuer ich Dich an!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Benji (20. September 2008)

77 is meine, die 50 is mein kollege karl (die maschine aus sülzenmannshausen ;-)), dem kannste auch feuer geben, aber ordentlich......

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (21. September 2008)

so also ich bin zurück, schön wars nich....
erst nen platten in der ersten runde, dann in der zweiten nen kettenriss, sehr geil wenn man kein nieter dabei hat, also zurück richtigung zielgelände gerollt, unterwegs zum glück im ort ne nette zuschauertraube angetroffen, die mich gleich in die im hof liegende werkstatt riefen. nieter gefunden, los gelegt, naja, die kette ging zusammen, der nieter war dann aber im arsch. noch bedankt und gesagt ich bring nen neuen vorbei...
alo wieder ruff uf die piste und erstmal wieder den berg rauf gequält. anang der dritten runde dann schön krämpfe bekommen und eigentlich eher ins ziel gequält. platzierung war damit natürlich nich nennenswert, nur ankommen war das ziel, wenn ich nich 35eu gezahlt hätte wäre ich schon nach 2 runden ins ziel abgebogen...

b


----------



## Tobsn (21. September 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> so also ich bin zurück, schön wars nich....


Ich sag nur .... kauf Dir ordentliches Material. 
Stand da im Ziel und hab gewartet und gewartet, ... aber kein Benji...
als die Bierbauchfraktion einlief bin ich gegangen ... wohl zu früh 

Die Startgebühr für Hochschulmeisterschaften zahlt ja wohl Deine Uni.
Bei uns zahlt die Startgebühr + Kilometergeld + Spesen.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2008)

bin heute morgen mit bösen rückenschmerzen aufgewacht, motivation war also nicht sehr groß. trotzdem hingefahren und für die mitteldistanz gemeldet. pünktlich beim count down zum start hat dann meine pulsuhr den geist aufgegeben, bin das rennen dann also auf gut glück gefahren.
meine ziemliche unerschöpftheit nach dem rennen sagt mir, dass ich nich alles gegeben habe, aus angst, mich zu verballern. 
demnach bin ich mit dem ergebnis gut zufrieden.


----------



## quax_bruch (21. September 2008)

Benji schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die kette ging zusammen, der nieter war dann aber im arsch. noch bedankt und gesagt ich bring nen neuen vorbei...



Hättest mal doch mein Ersatz-SRAM-kettenschloss genommen, dann wäre der Nieter wohl noch am Leben ;-)




			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Die Startgebühr für Hochschulmeisterschaften zahlt ja wohl Deine Uni.
> Bei uns zahlt die Startgebühr + Kilometergeld + Spesen.



Jetzt mal im Ernst? Kein Wunder, dass die heute Studiengebühren verlangen müssen.


----------



## Tobsn (21. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst? Kein Wunder, dass die heute Studiengebühren verlangen müssen.


Sicher, dafür gibt es einen Sportetat bei den Hochschulen.


----------



## Benji (21. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Hättest mal doch mein Ersatz-SRAM-kettenschloss genommen, dann wäre der Nieter wohl noch am Leben ;-)
> 
> Danke natürlich für da Angebot, aber der Typ (der war bei sportident mit dabei) brauchte das ding eh nich mehr, weil er auch die sram kettenschlösser benutzt. ich bin da leider noch nich so ganz überzeugt davon, die kette kann ja auch an einer anderen stelle reißen, dann bringt mir das schloß auch nix.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal angefragt, die übernehmen wohl wirklich die startgebühr und so sachen. und (langzeit) studiengebühren hab ich ja eh bezahlt, also können die auch mal was für mich blechen 

b


----------



## quax_bruch (21. September 2008)

Benji schrieb:


> Danke natürlich für da Angebot, aber der Typ (der war bei sportident mit dabei) brauchte das ding eh nich mehr, weil er auch die sram kettenschlösser benutzt. ich bin da leider noch nich so ganz überzeugt davon, die kette kann ja auch an einer anderen stelle reißen, dann bringt mir das schloß auch nix.



Deswegen habe ich allerdings normalerweise immer so ein Multitool-Teil mit Kettennieter hinten drin. Heute mal Ausnahmsweise nicht. Das kaputte Glied raus, Schloss rein, weiter gehts ... allerdings muss ich sagen, das letzte mal ist mir eine Kette 1989 bei einem Straßenradrennen gerißen ... natürlich am Nietstift. Seitdem fahre ich nur mit Nieter in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Benji (21. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> ...... das letzte mal ist mir eine Kette 1989 bei einem Straßenradrennen gerißen ... natürlich am Nietstift. ......



Drückschwein 

also so ein multitool muss ich mir die tage mal zulegen, mein alter nieter hat auch am vortag des rennens den geist aufgegeben und das alte tool is auch nich mehr der bringer. schlag ich also 2 fliegen mit einer klappe.

wie liefs eigentlich bei dir??

b


----------



## jones (21. September 2008)

gibt´s schon irgendwo ne ergebnisliste?

auf der offiziellen seite ist noch nicht´s zu finden...


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2008)

mittel oder lang?
von der mittel habe ich ein foto von der erstten seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (21. September 2008)

von der langen
erste seite würde schon reichen


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2008)

da hättest du mittel fahren müssen. habe nur die fotografiert. sorry.


----------



## flocu (21. September 2008)

Also mein Lieblingsmarathon wird der OBM mit so ner Orga und Verpflegung net. Jeder Spessart Marathon würd sich schämen.
Dazu noch 3x die gleiche Strecke, das is doch nix.

Sorry, das musste raus.
Ich kanns aber auch begründen, wenn jmd. drauf besteht...


----------



## flocu (21. September 2008)

Ich hab die erste Seite von der langen fotografiert.
OBM lang Ergebnisse


----------



## jones (21. September 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> da hättest du mittel fahren müssen. habe nur die fotografiert. sorry.



bin nicht gefahren - ziemlich erkältet 

kannst vllt. die liste der mittleren distanz doch online stellen


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2008)

mittel erste seite


----------



## Bax (21. September 2008)

Hat evt. heute jemand die Strecke mit seinem GPS-Gerät aufgezeichnet?


----------



## jones (21. September 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> mittel erste seite



DANKE 

lief dir ja richtig gut


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2008)

browserproblem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (21. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Also mein Lieblingsmarathon wird der OBM mit so ner Orga und Verpflegung net. Jeder Spessart Marathon würd sich schämen.
> Dazu noch 3x die gleiche Strecke, das is doch nix.
> 
> Sorry, das musste raus.
> Ich kanns aber auch begründen, wenn jmd. drauf besteht...



Ich finde aus meiner Sicht nie viel Grund zum Beschweren. Ok, um 8:20 Uhr kein Klopapier mehr, das ist nicht in Ordnung!!! 
Aber, dass es 3 mal die gleiche Runde ist, wußte ja jeder vorher. Wird ja keiner gezwungen da mitzufahren. Verpflegungstechnisch hab ich meine Gels eh immer selbst dabei. Und dass es Getränke in Falschen gab ist ja auch nicht unbeddingt bei jeedm Marathon selbstverständlich (auch wenn es das sein sollte!). Gut, das kohlesäurehaltige Gesöff war nicht der Knaller, aber das dürfte dem Sponsor geschuldet sein.
Und die Strecke an für sich finde ich durchaus attraktiv. Liegt sicherlich aber auch daran, dass ich es gerne lang und steil bergauf mag, dafür bergab aber technisch anspruchsvolle Passage nicht brauche. 

Wo ich gerade sehe "Würzburg": bist Du der mit dem Aufdruck eines Würzburger Vereins hinten auf der Hose, dem am Arm sauber das Blut von den Dronhecken runter lief?


----------



## quax_bruch (21. September 2008)

@Benji

Von wegen Drückschwein, sondern dummer kleiner 15-Jähriger, der am Tag vor dem Rennen meinte, noch seine Kette wechseln zu müssen ... war wohl etwas "schludrig"

ansonsten ganz gut gelaufen heute, laut der Liste da 37er, wie halt immer irgendwo um den Median herum, nächste Saison wird spezifischer für diese "kurzen" Rennen trainiert

@Bax

iat allerdings die komplette Lange, mit allen  Runden:


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich hab die erste Seite von der langen fotografiert.
> OBM lang Ergebnisse



Was sind das für Kreuzchen?
Hat der Schittko die Uni-Wertung gewonnen?


----------



## drivingghost (22. September 2008)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE
> 
> lief dir ja richtig gut




ja, war ok. habe aber sicher einen platz verschenkt. 

ich fand auch gut, dass es trinkflaschen gab, habe ich doch ziemlich zu beginn zum ersten mal seit 2004 unverschuldet die trinkflasche verloren und da wir gerade eine gute gruppe waren, habe ich die erste verpflegung links liegen lassen. 
hier ein dank an ralf böhm, der hat mir nicht nur ohne zu murren was von seinem trinken gegeben, er sagte auch ich soll ruhig noch ein paar schluck nehmen, als ich die flasche zurückgeben wollte. nett und sportlich.


----------



## Bax (22. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> @Bax
> 
> iat allerdings die komplette Lange, mit allen  Runden:



Super!!!! 

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## wurstendbinder (22. September 2008)

ich schliesse mich der meinung von flocu an

preis/leistungsverhältnis liegt beim OBM im vergleich zu anderen veranstaltungen eher im hinteren mittelfeld.
das einzig wirklich gute ist die sehr gute erreichbarkeit mit öffentliche verkehrsmitteln; die meisten rennen finden ja irgendwo auf dörfern im hintersten winkel statt.

ne dreißigerrunde zum 3x durchfahren finde ich auch suboptimal, aber es gibt schlimmeres (bin selber nur 60km gefahren)

cheers,
greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (22. September 2008)

ach so schlimm war es doch eigentlich nicht. Man wußte doch vorher, dass es 3 Runden sind. Die Verpflegung war doch eigentlich normal, wobei mir das eh egal ist, da ich immer meine eigenen Gels dabei habe. Na gut, bei manchen Rennen gibts auch Gels, aber halt nicht immer.

Das wirklich einzigste was mich aufgeregt hat: während man mir bei der unteren Verpflegungsstelle immer eine neue Trinkflasche gereicht hat, wurde ich oben für das Nehmen einer neuen Trinkflasche angemosert. Anscheinend war es so gedacht, dass man die Trinkflaschen nur neu aufgefüllt bekommen sollte. Damit habe ich jetzt eigentlich wirklich kein Problem, allerdings sollte dann sowas vorher auch genau kommuniziert werden (oder habe ich da was überlesen/überhört). Anmosern lassen ist halt dann nicht so toll  ...

flocu (wenn Du das bist, der ich meine, das du sein könntest): was ist eigentlich mit deinem jammernden Kumpel passiert, bist ja dann nach der letzten Zieldurchfahrt alleine gewesen.


----------



## Haardt (22. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Das wirklich einzigste was mich aufgeregt hat: während man mir bei der unteren Verpflegungsstelle immer eine neue Trinkflasche gereicht hat, wurde ich oben für das Nehmen einer neuen Trinkflasche angemosert. Anscheinend war es so gedacht, dass man die Trinkflaschen nur neu aufgefüllt bekommen sollte. Damit habe ich jetzt eigentlich wirklich kein Problem, allerdings sollte dann sowas vorher auch genau kommuniziert werden (oder habe ich da was überlesen/überhört). Anmosern lassen ist halt dann nicht so toll  ...



Das war mir auch aufgefallen. Am Ende der ersten Runde hatte ich mir auch unten ne Radflasche reichen lassen. Am Ende der zweiten Runde hatte ich dann noch so ungefähr ne halbe und dacht, dass reicht schon bis oben, zur Verpflegung nach 10km. Hat es auch. Da hab ich mir dann vom Tisch ne Flasche geschnappt (wozu standen die wohl sonst auch da rum???). Kam auch irgend so einer Spruch hinterhergeflogen, ob ich nicht lieber meine Flasche auffüllen will? Aber da war ich schon in der nächsten Abfahrt


----------



## flocu (22. September 2008)

@quax_bruch:
Da verwechselste mich mit meinem Kollegen.

@Haardt:
Der bin ich. Das war ne fiese Dornhecke!
Die DHM Leute wurden gewissermaÃen doch gezwungen (-;

Ich will auch auf das superschlechte Preis/Leistungs VerhÃ¤ltnis raus. FÃ¼r 35â¬ gibts woanders gscheite Riegel, Gels und IsogetrÃ¤nke. Im Ziel bekommt man dann Kuchen, belegte BrÃ¶tchen, und alkoholfreies Weizen sowie eine gscheite Portion Pasta und ein hÃ¼bsches Finisher Trikot.

FÃ¼r nur 5â¬ mehr gibts woanders das gleiche Programm wie oben, zwar ohne Gels dafÃ¼r mit 3 Sorten Bionade im Ziel.

Selbst fÃ¼r 20â¬ gibts woanders das gleiche wie beim ersten nur ohne Trikot und Gels.

Studentenfutter als Zielverpflegung, das mag ja n netter Gag sein fÃ¼r die DHM. Aber wenns sonst gar nix gibt ist das net so lustig...


----------



## Haardt (23. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Für nur 5 mehr gibts woanders das gleiche Programm wie oben, zwar ohne Gels dafür mit 3 Sorten Bionade im Ziel.
> 
> Selbst für 20 gibts woanders das gleiche wie beim ersten nur ohne Trikot und Gels.
> 
> Studentenfutter als Zielverpflegung, das mag ja n netter Gag sein für die DHM. Aber wenns sonst gar nix gibt ist das net so lustig...



Naja, was ich mit 3 Sorten Bionade im Ziel soll weiß ich nicht. Und wenn nunmal ne Mineralwasserfirma Sponsor ist, dann gibts halt auch kein Weizen. Hab ich auch kein Problem mit. Und das, was Du als Studentenfutter bezeichnest, gibts in Hirschberg glaub ich jedes Jahr, unabhängig ob DHM ist oder nicht. Liegt vermutlich auch am Sponsor8 Seeberger). Aber ich bin eh eher der Typ "Zielankunft, Rad ins Auto, ab nach Hause, und den Rest vom Sonntag nutzen".
Ich denke aber generell nicht, dass man die Qualität einer Veranstaltung an der Zielverpflegung festmachen sollte. Ist ja keine Kocharena. Viel wichtiger finde ich eher gerade im Hinblick auch auf die DHM, dass die Strecke selektiv ist, und am Ende der Beste gewinnt. Und das war - abgesehen davon, dass technisch versierte Fahrer ihre Qualitäten hier nicht wirklich ausspielen konnten - hier der Fall. Im Großen und Ganzen zeigen das ja auch die recht großen Zeitabstände.


----------



## wurstendbinder (23. September 2008)

Haardt schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke aber generell nicht, dass man die Qualität einer Veranstaltung an der Zielverpflegung festmachen sollte. Ist ja keine Kocharena. Viel wichtiger finde ich eher gerade im Hinblick auch auf die DHM, dass die Strecke selektiv ist, und am Ende der Beste gewinnt. Und das war - abgesehen davon, dass technisch versierte Fahrer ihre Qualitäten hier nicht wirklich ausspielen konnten - hier der Fall. Im Großen und Ganzen zeigen das ja auch die recht großen Zeitabstände.



das siehst du als leistungssportler vielleicht so (vermute mal, dass du mit lizenz fährst, oder?), gerade wenn du alle 2, 3 wochen auf so nem event bist.
wenn man allerdings als hobby(!)sportler als saisonhöhepunkt(e) ein oder zwei marathons fährt (bei mir eher einen alle 2 jahre), dann darf dort gerne ALLES stimmen.
und im übrigen ist das die entscheidende, weil zahlenmäßig überlegene und zahlungskräftigere zielgruppe für die veranstalter! aber die teilnehmerzahlen in hirschberg sprechen da doch eine deutliche sprache (nicht mal 500 starter auf den 3 strecken; im vergleich zu anderen veranstaltungen, die verkehrstechnisch deutlich ungünstiger liegen (keine 2 mio einw im umkreis von 30km) oder zeitlich ähnlich ungünstig liegen (sprich außerhalb der renn-hochsaison juni/juli))

gruß,
greg


----------



## Haardt (23. September 2008)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> das siehst du als leistungssportler vielleicht so (vermute mal, dass du mit lizenz fährst, oder?), gerade wenn du alle 2, 3 wochen auf so nem event bist.
> wenn man allerdings als hobby(!)sportler als saisonhöhepunkt(e) ein oder zwei marathons fährt (bei mir eher einen alle 2 jahre), dann darf dort gerne ALLES stimmen.
> und im übrigen ist das die entscheidende, weil zahlenmäßig überlegene und zahlungskräftigere zielgruppe für die veranstalter! aber die teilnehmerzahlen in hirschberg sprechen da doch eine deutliche sprache (nicht mal 500 starter auf den 3 strecken; im vergleich zu anderen veranstaltungen, die verkehrstechnisch deutlich ungünstiger liegen (keine 2 mio einw im umkreis von 30km) oder zeitlich ähnlich ungünstig liegen (sprich außerhalb der renn-hochsaison juni/juli))
> 
> ...


Nein, bin kein Leistungssportler (bin insgesamt 26. geworden, also weit weg von den richtig Guten). 
Nein, habe keine Lizent.
Bin dieses Jahr insgesamt nicht mehr als 4 Marathons gefahren; mit dem MTB war dies übrigens mein einziger (dieses Jahr, und auch in den letzten 3 Jahren).

MEHR Teilnehmer hätten übrigens ab der 2. Runde zur Katastrophe geführt; wenn die Langstreckler von hinten auf die Mittel- und Kurzstreckler auffahren. So gesehen sollten wir über die "nicht mal 500 Starter" allesamt froh sein!

Wenn Du so ein All-in-Paket willst probiers halt mal in Ischgl beim Ironbike, oder dem Dolomiti Superbike. Könnte mir denken, dass da die Speisekarte mehr hergibt.


----------



## quax_bruch (23. September 2008)

PrioritÃ¤ten in abnehmender Wichtigkeit (absoluter Hobbyfahrer, der sich freut, unter den Top 50-25% zu sein):

1. Hauptsache die Strecke macht SpaÃ !!!!!!!!!!!!

... lange nichts ... lange nichts ...

2. Start ist nicht zu frÃ¼h

3. GenÃ¼gend Bike-WaschplÃ¤tze (Wohnung im 4. Stock)

4. keine PrioritÃ¤t, finde ich aber cool: Gels an den Verpflegungsstationen

Zum Vergleich: beim berÃ¼hmten Grand Raid Cristalp gab es fÃ¼r ~â¬100 Wasser, Balisto, trockenes Brot und KÃ¤se ... war mir aber so egal, weil diese Berge da einfach der absolute Hammer sind


----------



## Tobsn (26. September 2008)

Gestern hab ich Teile der Abfahrten in meine Trainingsrunde eingebaut.
Die Strecke ist gerade im Winter und zum Nightriden optimal. Und jetzt nach dem Marathon sind die Abfahrten auch in einem Top Zustand.
Die Einfahrten waren zum Teil durch Bäume verperrt. 
Waren...


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2009)

"Dräd wieder hochhol"

...ich habe da noch ne Rechnung mit ner Wespe offen (bin allegdrisch).
Fährt wer?


----------



## Superfriend (17. September 2009)

Jupp, hier, ich! Bin gemeldet für die Langstrecke und wenn das Wetter nicht noch grauslig wird (Vorhersage bis jetzt ok), wird es auch dabei bleiben.

Eine Frage an die Vorjahresteilnehmer: Um 14.30 Uhr gibt es auf der Langstrecke ein Zeitlimit. Wieviel km/hm muss man denn bis dahin bewältigen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2009)

Eine Runde hat ca. 30km.
Nach der 2.Runde ist wohl um 14.30 die Deadline.
Start 10 Uhr. 
60 km/1500HM  in 4,5 stunden sollten für dich als der der frisch vom Höhentraining kommt machbar sein. 
Wetter. Bin Opimist.


----------



## Superfriend (17. September 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Eine Runde hat ca. 30km.
> Nach der 2.Runde ist wohl um 14.30 die Deadline.
> Start 10 Uhr.
> 60 km/1500HM  in 4,5 stunden sollten für dich als der der frisch vom Höhentraining kommt machbar sein.



Das scheint in der Tat in den Griff zu bekommen.

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt gerade erst beim Lesen des Threads hier gemerkt, dass es mehrere Runden sind, die man je nach gewählter Distanz entsprechend oft fahren muss. Klar, da gibt es wahrscheinlich reizvollere Streckenführungen, schlimm finde ich das jetzt aber auch nicht. Bei 24-h-Rennen und ähnlichem fährt man ja schließlich auch immer im Kreis.


----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2009)

Die Starts liegen je ne halbe Stunde auseinander. Also ist es ganz gut "entzerrt".
Lang und Mittel werden ca. 2 km geführt, dann gehts aber heftigst in den Berg mit bis zu 17% auf nem Single-Trail, auf dem man aber rechts schieben kann. Ab dann wirds fix.
Man kann auf dem Großteil der Strecke gut überholen. 

Ich bin eben die halbe Strecke gemütlich abgefahren.
Aufpassen in den Abfahrten in den Hohlwegen, da liegt überraschend viel Krams rum. Die Schotterwegpassagen kurz vorm Ziel enden meisst in 90° Knicken (Kurven).
Viel Spaß!


----------



## torontrini (17. September 2009)

Bin dabei - erster Marathon - ich hoffe ich komme an und das in einem Stück. Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2009)

na wenn du willst, können wir gemeinsam hinrollern. Zum aufwärmen.
Ab Hendesse nur 6,5 km.


----------



## torontrini (18. September 2009)

Hehe - du ich glaub ich spar mir jeden KM, bin froh wenn ich das ganze überhaupt überstehe und werde gepflegt mit meinem Gölfchen vorfahren. Sehn uns da - Hals und Beinbruch! T


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2009)

..vergess das Einrollen nicht.
Welche Distanz fährst du als Neuling?
Ich vermute Kurz. Dann hast du Blitzstart und nach 1km  bereits 16% auf losem Schotter, kurz danach 13% auf Trampelpfad.


----------



## Reese23 (18. September 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand GPS Daten vom OBM?


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2009)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23779.html

Das ist die Kurzstrecke, und auch Runde 2 und 3 der Mittel und Lang.
Bei der Mittel und Lang sind die ersten 2 km etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torontrini (18. September 2009)

Kurze peinliche Zwischenfrage - 10 kg Hardtail oder 12 kg Fully auf dieser Strecke??? War mir eigentlich sicher -  Hardtail  - und wurde grade verunsichert.


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2009)

6 Kilo Fully-BMX reicht dicke! 

....ah, du sagtest ja, dass dies dein 1. Mara ist.
Also Scherz bei Seite:
Ich fahre, wie die meisten, HT. Du hättes evtl. auf 300 Metern (1% der Strecke)  der Strecke mit dem Fully ein leichten Vorteil. Da kannst, und solltest du aber nicht überholen.

Der OBM war übrigens auch mein erster Mara. 

Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst: SA Abend melde ich mich erst an vor Ort. Kannst mitkommen zum anmelden und/oder Startunterlagen abholen. Dann zeig ich dir noch 1 - 2 Schlüsselstellen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2009)

werde auch dabei sein auf der kurzstrecke... ist mein zweiter marathon und freu mich schon tierisch drauf..
stimmt das , das start für die kurzstrecke um 11 uhr ist?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,


Ich hätte mal 2 Fragen:
Wenn die 30 Km Strecke für die Langstrecke 3 mal befahren wird, und da die Langstreckler ja schon 1 Std. vorm Start der Kurzstrecke starten würd des heißen, dass die Spitze der Langstrecke schon nachdem die Kurzstreckler nur wenige Km gefahren sind die letzten der Kurzstrecke schon einholen. Und nach weiteren rund 30 Min. kommt dann die Spitze der Mittelstrecke, von der das 30er Feldes auch noch überholt wird? Und die langsameren der 30er werden somit sogar mehrfach von der 90er überholt werden, oder?

Die 2. Frage wäre nun, ob die schwersten und engsten (kein Überholen möglich) Trailstücke der Strecke völlig verteilt auf viele kurze Stücke sind oder ob es eher wenige einzelne Trailstücke am Anfang und/oder am Ende der Runde sind? 

Grüße und Danke ! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2009)

Hallo an alle Fragesteller.
Die meisten Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage des Veranstalters. Startzeiten, km, hm, Höhenprofil... und auf den Links oben ...
Start Kurz ist 11 Uhr.

Ja, die fixen Langstreckler überholen langsamere Kurzstreckler, aber meißt in Bereichen wo dies gut möglich ist, zwischen km 8 und 24. 
Ein 2.mal überholen? Hmm, das vermute ich mal nicht.
Schnelle Mittelstreckler....weiß nicht. Man kann die schlecht unterscheiden, evtl. über die Startnummern.
Aber das alles ist nicht so wichtig. Die etwas schwierigen Teile (engere Trails) sind immer kurz. z.B. Bergauf bei km 5, da schieben viele 100HM hoch (-18% auf losem Untergrund und Eicheln!). Bergab sind 2 Abfahrten etwas haarig. Ab km 23 und ab km 26. 
Aber ich fand im letzten Jahr waren alle Fahrer fair. Trotz der damaligen Hochschulmeisterschaften und  daher vieler engen Hosen 
Ich schätze mal, dass auf 90% der Strecke gefahrlos überholt werden kann.
Tipp: Wenn mal auf nem Schild 3 Pfeile sind, dann ernst nehmen. Und wenn dann noch ein Streckenposten winkt und bremst, auch ernst nehmen.
Schalt-Fehler machen viele : An uneinsehbaren Abzweigen am besten fett runterschalten. Da geht es oft sofort steilst mit 10%+ hoch. Wieder runtergeschaltet ist schneller. Sonst bilden sich da fluchende "Pfropfen".


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Fragesteller.
> Ja, die fixen Langstreckler überholen langsamere Kurzstreckler, aber meißt in Bereichen wo dies gut möglich ist, zwischen km 8 und 24.



Das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. 



> Ein 2.mal überholen? Hmm, das vermute ich mal nicht.



Ok.



> Schnelle Mittelstreckler....weiß nicht. Man kann die schlecht unterscheiden, evtl. über die Startnummern.
> Aber das alles ist nicht so wichtig. Die etwas schwierigen Teile (engere Trails) sind immer kurz. z.B. Bergauf bei km 5, da schieben viele 100HM hoch (-18% auf losem Untergrund und Eicheln!).



Ja, das ist mir bei dem GPS Höhneprofil grade aufgefallen diese heftige Rampe  - aber bergauf ists net schlimm, wenns net geht mit fahren hab ich nix dagegen zu joggen und des Bike zu schieben.  



> Bergab sind 2 Abfahrten etwas haarig. Ab km 23 und ab km 26.



Ok, dann bin ich schonmal drauf vorbereitet, dass es gegen Schluss hin ist.



> Aber ich fand im letzten Jahr waren alle Fahrer fair. Trotz der damaligen Hochschulmeisterschaften und  daher vieler engen Hosen
> Ich schätze mal, dass auf 90% der Strecke gefahrlos überholt werden kann.



Das hört sich alles soweit ok an.



> Tipp: Wenn mal auf nem Schild 3 Pfeile sind, dann ernst nehmen. Und wenn dann noch ein Streckenposten winkt und bremst, auch ernst nehmen.



Ok.



> Schalt-Fehler machen viele : An uneinsehbaren Abzweigen am besten fett runterschalten. Da geht es oft sofort steilst mit 10%+ hoch. Wieder runtergeschaltet ist schneller. Sonst bilden sich da fluchende "Pfropfen".



Ja, das erlebt man auch bei anderen Marathons immerwiedermal, dass sich jemand verschaltet - manchmal auch bei recht einfachen Strecken.  Naja. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (20. September 2009)

So war auch dabei bis auf´s eine Sache war alles gut 

Hat schon jemand Ergebnislisten ? 


Danke & Gruss


----------



## mdk187? (20. September 2009)

Ergebnislisten sind noch keine da. Wahrscheinlich erst morgen.
Wie fandet ihr die Veranstaltung? Ich muss sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. War auch in Wombach beim Keiler Marathon dabei und den fand ich um einiges besser. Insbesondere was die Verpflegung angeht...


----------



## torontrini (20. September 2009)

Habs überlebt würd ich mal sagen. Hat Spaß gemacht und fand die Strecke recht angenehm (bin ja auch Anfänger). Verpflegung war müllig, selbst die allgemein Bewirtung war schon deutlich sichtbar Sparflammenprogramm (warum eigentlich). Starter"pärsent"" hab ich nicht bekommen, ihr?? Egal, werd wieder dabei sein nächstes Jahr, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2009)

Habs auch der Wespe (Stich 2008) gegeben... = 10% verbessert.

Die Strecke wurde wohl wenige Tage vorher noch von den dicksten Steinen und Stöcken und besonders Eicheln "geräumt". Das machte dann doch alles fahrbar 
Die Verpflegung finde ich O.K.. Lieber Natur (6 Sorten Obst, Körner, Nüsse, Riegel) als Alupäckchen. 4 Sorten Getränke reichen mir auch.
Die Nudeln waren ein Graus! Birkel UP.

Überraschen der hohe Frauenanteil. Mit der Siegerin der Lang habe ich später noch ne Stunde gequatscht. Interessant was "Profis" so an Erfahrungen machen, bei 18 Maras jährlich!  ..röchel..

Starterpräsente gab es 3 zur Auswahl in der Halle:
T-Shirt, Banda, oder Radhandschuhe. Ich habe die Handschuhe genommen. Gute Quali, schickes Design.


----------



## Acciaio70 (21. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

war mein erster Marathon und bin die 60km-Strecke gefahren. Über die Verpflegung lässt sich wie immer streiten, aber für mich war's ok. Auch die Strecke war für meinen Geschmack top - Odenwald halt Bin ja nicht so der Techniker und hatte erst ziemlich Respekt vor der Strecke, aber die Downhill-Passagen waren super fahrbar. Also summa sumarum: Der Marathon-Virus hat mich nun auch MTB-mäßig gepackt, schöner Event, Brett Wetter und daher nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder

Grüsse aus Mörfelden

René


----------



## DonDirk (21. September 2009)

War für meinen Geschmack ein bischen viel Schotter-Strecke, aber ansonsten sehr schön. Für Nachmelder gabs in der Halle super Mützen (Funktionsstoff).


----------



## CBiker (22. September 2009)

War nach 8 Jahren Odenwald Marathon aussetzen mal wieder mit dabei.
Damals war der 1. auch ein 30km Kurs 3 mal zu fahren. Die darauf
folgenden Marathons waren dann ein Rundkurs mit einer kleinen Schleife
für die kurze Distanz. Gefällt mir persönlich besser. Organisatorisch war
es damals solala. Die Strecke diesmal fand ich jetzt nicht so toll. Ich fahre
einfach nicht gerne 3 mal das Gleiche. Der Schotternanteil gefiel mir auch
nicht so, rest war ok. Die Zeitmessung geht auch besser. Bei den Startunterlagen
war keinerlei Infoblatt wo denn nun der Transponder befestigt wird. Also
nochmal zurück und nachfragen. Lästig. Dann kein Starterpaket mit Proben
etc. welche man evtl. zum Rennen gebrauchen könnte. Keine Meldeliste im Internet.
Das kenne ich von anderen Marathons anders. Da gibts echt besseres.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Otzi (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

Leider stimmen auch die Ergebnisslisten nicht. Zumindest auf der Langstrecke sind bei den Männern unter den Top10  3 Fahrer aufgelistet, die definitiv nur 2 Runden gefahren haben. Bei den Frauen das gleiche bei einer. 

*Es gab von Seiten des Veranstalters keine Kontrollen, ob auch 2 (60 km) bzw. 3 (90 km) Runden gefahren wurden!*

Leider konnte ich das auch erst gestern durch Internetrecherchen mit anderen Ergebnissen dieser Fahrer feststellen, daß die nie und nimmer 3 Runden in der angegebenen Zeit absolvieren konnten. Die haben das sicher nicht mit Absicht gemacht, aber ein Veranstalter muß das doch so organisieren, dass er das merkt...

Würde mich nicht weiter stören wenn mir dadurch nicht Prämie entgangen wäre... Habe den Veranstalter natürlich gestern gleich darauf hingewiesen, mal sehen, ob sich was tut, bin auf jedenfall stinksauer, irgendwas geht immer schief beim OBM...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## scubad (22. September 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr bei einigen Rennen mitgefahren und muss sagen, dass ich den Odenwald Marathon echt OK fand. Die Strecke war fein, ging dann doch ganz schön in die Knochen und das Wetter (OK, da kann der Veranstalter nix zu...) gigantisch. 
Das mit den Kontrollpunkten ist mir auch aufgefallen und wäre ´ne wichtige Veränderung für´s nächste Mal. Irgendwie haben ja doch viele Teilnehmer persönliche Ziele und eine verlässliche Ergebnisliste ist ja neben der Streckenorganisation der Grundstock, den wir uns durch die Teilnehmergebühr einkaufen... 
Ich persönlich fand den längeren, steilen Uphill-Trail am Anfang der Runde nicht ideal plaziert. In der ersten Runde (60km) hat es sich hier stark gestaut und viele mussten schieben, obwohl sie lieber gefahren wären. Am Ende der Runde wäre das Feld bereits besser gestreut gewesen. In der zweiten Runde gab´s hier keine Probleme mehr.
Aber wie gesagt, alles in allem sehr OK, ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mitradeln. ...und ein Dankeschön an die Organisatoren!

P.S.: Habe während dem Rennen meinen Tacho abgeschossen und ihn hinterher mit dem PKW gesucht (und gefunden!!!). Ein Streckenposten hat mich begleitet und im Zuge der Aufräumarbeiten zu der ´Unglücksstelle´ fahren lassen. Herzlichen Dank!!! Wieder 80,- Euronen gespart!


----------



## Haferstroh (22. September 2009)

Strecke war wirklich sehr gut, bis auf die ersten Kilometer. Null Überholmöglichkeit und voll im Verkehr steckengeblieben! Sonst war alles gerade noch so ausreichend organisiert, Note 3 würd ich sagen mit beide Augen zudrücken. Der eine gute Mann beim Einchecken war auch ziemlich pampig, aber was soll's  
Unzureichend die Informationen vor allem zum Transponder. Das Ding hätte ich erst fast weggeschmissen bevor ich die Nummer darauf sah und mir deshalb dachte, dass da wohl mehr dahintersteckt  Naja, ab damit an den Lenker, wird man wohl brauchen.
Positiv fand ich die vorherige Erläuterung vom Streckenchef zum Zieleinlauf. Sinnvoll, weil auf solchen Rennen viele nur den Schuss beim Start gehört haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (23. September 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Unzureichend die Informationen vor allem zum Transponder. Das Ding hätte ich erst fast weggeschmissen bevor ich die Nummer darauf sah und mir deshalb dachte, dass da wohl mehr dahintersteckt  Naja, ab damit an den Lenker, wird man wohl brauchen.
> Positiv fand ich die vorherige Erläuterung vom Streckenchef zum Zieleinlauf. Sinnvoll, weil auf solchen Rennen viele nur den Schuss beim Start gehört haben




Solche Infos gehören auf ein Infoblatt zu den Startunterlagen.
Nach 10 Veranstaltungen sollte man es langsam können.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## mdk187? (23. September 2009)

Mit dem Transponder hatte ich keine Probleme. Bei der Ausgabe wurde mir das kurz erklärt. Das die Rundenzahl nicht überprüft wurde ist natürlich ein no-go für ambitionierte und professionelle Fahrer(innen).

Das der OBM nicht wirklich Anspruch auf ein professionelles Rennen erheben kann, zeigen aber auch die Verpflegungspunkte. Ein "fliegendes" aufnehmen von Verpflegung war hier nicht möglich. Geschweige denn vorgefüllte Flaschen einfach abgreifen. 
Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Profi aber bei einem Rennen will ich nicht Zeit verlieren, weil ich verkeilt am VP stehe und nicht mehr rauskomme.

Wie gesagt, der Spessart- und Keiler-Marathon hat sich da in einer anderen Liga bewegt. Die nehme ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder mit, den OBM wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gruß mdk


----------



## eicherwotan (23. September 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Leider stimmen auch die Ergebnisslisten nicht. Zumindest auf der Langstrecke sind bei den Männern unter den Top10 3 Fahrer aufgelistet, die definitiv nur 2 Runden gefahren haben. Bei den Frauen das gleiche bei einer.
> 
> ...


 

Ist wir auch aufgefallen, und das in fast allen AK`s.
Zusätzlich zu der katastrophalen Siegerehrung - auch noch ohne Preisvergabe .
Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, wärst Du bei korrekter Wertung Dritter gewesen.
Das erklärt auch, weshalb bei Sen1 der "SIEGER" und der "ZWEITE" nicht
bei der Siegerehrung anwesend waren (Obwohl die gar nicht von so weit weg kommen). Ebenso der "ZWEITE" und "DRITTE" bei Sen2.
Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Nachschicken der Preise noch klappt, wie mir dann nach der sogenannten "Siegerehrung" mitgeteilt wurde. Daß die Liste noch korrigiert wird -- Ich glaub da nicht dran. Wär schön gewesen zum Saisonabschluß nochmal ganz oben zu stehen, aber wir selbst wissen zumindest, was wir geleistet haben.

Wenn man selbst, so wie ich, in der ORGA für einen MTB Marathon sitzt, dann weis man was auf gar keinen Fall schiefgehen darf, nämlich alles das was hier beim OBM mal wieder nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Otzi (23. September 2009)

eicherwotan schrieb:


> Ist wir auch aufgefallen, und das in fast allen AK`s.
> Zusätzlich zu der katastrophalen Siegerehrung - auch noch ohne Preisvergabe .



was heist denn das, die hatten doch immer Preisgeld, heuer nicht mehr oder haben die die Siegerehrung nur unter Vorbehalt gemacht...?




eicherwotan schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, wärst Du bei korrekter Wertung Dritter gewesen.



korrekt




eicherwotan schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch, weshalb bei Sen1 der "SIEGER" und der "ZWEITE" nicht
> bei der Siegerehrung anwesend waren (Obwohl die gar nicht von so weit weg kommen). Ebenso der "ZWEITE" und "DRITTE" bei Sen2.
> Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Nachschicken der Preise noch klappt, wie mir dann nach der sogenannten "Siegerehrung" mitgeteilt wurde. Daß die Liste noch korrigiert wird -- Ich glaub da nicht dran. Wär schön gewesen zum Saisonabschluß nochmal ganz oben zu stehen, aber wir selbst wissen zumindest, was wir geleistet haben.
> 
> Wenn man selbst, so wie ich, in der ORGA für einen MTB Marathon sitzt, dann weis man was auf gar keinen Fall schiefgehen darf, nämlich alles das was hier beim OBM mal wieder nicht geklappt hat.



 Katzenbuckel? 

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Schugger (23. September 2009)

Fast jedes Jahr mache ich mir Gedanken, ob ich beim OBM mal mitfahre, aber wenn man das hier so liest, dann lieber nicht. Gehöre zwar eher zu den Langsamen, aber sowas macht keinen Spaß und im Kreis fahren sowieso nicht.


----------



## CBiker (23. September 2009)

Ich fahre jedenfalls dort entgültig nicht mehr.
Bessere Alternativen gibts reichlich. Also was solls.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Haferstroh (23. September 2009)

Mir alles wurscht, Hauptsache mit einem Haufen anderer genauso verrückten Knallköpfe durch die Botanik gerattert, auf einer Strecke die Spass gemacht hat. Was interessieren mich da die Kleinigkeiten drumrum? Vorher gut essen, zwei Gels in die Trikottasche, volle Trinkflaschen ans Rad und Vollgas.


----------



## Otzi (23. September 2009)

Kleinigkeiten? Naja...

solche Hämmer habe ich in meinen fast 10 Jahren Rennerfahrung noch nicht erlebt...

Sicher, wenn man nicht selbst direkt betroffen ist, kann man das so sehen, ist aber eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2009)

...meine und die Zeiten 6 mir bekannter Fahrer stimmen. Wir sind aber auch nur auf der Karbon-Strecke gestartet, und blieben außerhalb der Top 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (24. September 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Kleinigkeiten? Naja...
> 
> solche Hämmer habe ich in meinen fast 10 Jahren Rennerfahrung noch nicht erlebt...
> 
> ...





Tja, wer viel erwartet, wird umso mehr enttäuscht. Einem so kleinen Rennen sollte man eben nicht allzu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Ich bin nur zum Training, Spass und zum Erlangen von "Rennroutine" für die wirklich grossen Marathons mitgefahren (Münsingen Anfang Oktober z.B.). Ausserdem sind die Orga-Schwächen schon lange bekannt (wer von einem Jahr aufs andere Wunder erwartet, tut mir herzlich leid...)


----------



## CBiker (24. September 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> (wer von einem Jahr aufs andere Wunder erwartet, tut mir herzlich leid...)



Von einem Jahr aufs andere sicher nicht. Aber nach 10 Jahren schon.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Otzi (24. September 2009)

und so klein ist der OBM nun auch wieder nicht, da fahren schon illustre Namen mit...


----------



## Otzi (25. September 2009)

Ergebnislisten sind geändert, Respekt

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Deleted 143651 (27. September 2009)

Der OBM hat zwar eine schöne strecke, aber das ganze drum rum stimmt nicht:


Siegerehrungen wurde erst spät veranstaltet, damit nich jeder mitbekommt, dass die ausgeschriebenen Preise nicht ausgegeben werden.
Keine Rückennummern, um unsportliche Fahrer melden zu können
Keine Flaschen an der Verpflegung
uvm.
Gibt aber auch ein paar gute punkte: Klare streckenführung, schöne strecke....

Hier können sie die Kompletten Bericht des MTB-Team-Bergstrasse lesen inkl. Rennerfahrungsberichten.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Superfriend (27. September 2009)

So, nun auch eine Rückmeldung von mir, nachdem wir vom OBM direkt für ein paar Tage Trails fahren nach Finale weiter sind .

Ich bin die Langstrecke gefahren, mein erste Langstrecke seit 2001 und gar keinem Sport in den Jahren 2006 und 2007 und habe überlebt: 5:44 h und Platz 9 (ok, von 10 gewerteten ;-)) bei den Herren, womit ich mein Soll aber erfüllt hätte und absolut zufrieden bin. 

Betroffen bin ich damit also nicht von den falschen Ergebnissen, aber das ist nun wirklich ein absolutes No-Go. Meine Teammates und ich haben uns nach dem Rennen auch stirnrunzelnd gefragt, ob die Veranstalter wohl die vermutlichen Zwei-Runden-Absolvierer unter den 3-Runden-Angemeldeten raussortiert bekommen. Danke jedenfalls an alle, die sich mit Recherchen engagiert und beim Veranstalter beschwert haben. Gut, dass die Listen jetzt korrigiert sind!

Von der Strecke war ich positiv überrascht (ganz nette Abfahrten, wenig bis kein Asphalt), von der Orga absolut negativ (voriges Rennen war bei mir der Ischgl Ironbike und der war sowohl was Verpflegung als auch drumherum angeht wesentlich besser organisiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

